# صلاة لأجل سيادة المسيح فى حياتى



## happy angel (9 مارس 2009)

*
أيها المخلص المبارك 

الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح

طلبة واحدة أرفعها اليك يا رب , أيها الاله الضابط الكل , وهى أن تمنحنى

الايمان فى حبك الكفارى , الذى يقودنى دائماً حيثما كنت واينما توجهت ,

لأتوجك ملكاً وسيداً على نفسى وحياتى .

هبنى يا رب الايمان الشجاع الذى يساعدنى لأقف أمامك بكل خطاياى ,

وافكارى الفاسدة , وكلامى الأنانى , والأعمال التى تملأ كيانى .

ساعدنى لأرجع اليك بتواضع وتوبة وايمان أكيد .

علمنى يا رب انه يوجد فى ملكوتك السماوى مكان لكل انسان مؤمن ,

وخصوصاً جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال , كما انه يوجد مكان لكل من 

يتوب عن خطيتة , وخاصة اولئك المذنبين الذين مازالوا يجرحونك بخطاياهم

ليحصلوا على العفو والمغفرة .

أعطنى يا رب الايمان والثقة كى أستطيع أن اجد الجواب لكل علامات

الاستفهام حول الآلام والأحزان الأرضية التى تواجهننا فى مسيرة حياتنا ,

وأعطنا يا رب القدرة لندرك أننا نستطيع أن نتغلب عليها بواسطة اتكالنا عليك

وايماننا الوطيد بانك معنا دائماً .

اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة -- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

امين 
ميرسى جداااااااااا على الصلاة الهايلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مارس 2009)

> هبنى يا رب الايمان الشجاع الذى يساعدنى لأقف أمامك بكل خطاياى ,
> 
> وافكارى الفاسدة , وكلامى الأنانى , والأعمال التى تملأ كيانى .
> 
> ...


*صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي
ربنا يباركك ويظلل عليكي انتي واحبائك بجناحية​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 مارس 2009)

*



اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة -- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

اميـن

شكرااااااا على الصلاه يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..تعال ياربي وسود على حياتي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> ميرسى جداااااااااا على الصلاة الهايلة
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي
> ربنا يباركك ويظلل عليكي انتي واحبائك بجناحية​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة*​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ..تعال ياربي وسود على حياتي ، وربنا يباركك


----------

